# Live plants compatible with millipedes



## Symarip94 (Sep 10, 2015)

Pretty straightforward, which live plants can I put on my millipede tank? 
For example,I know some people use orchids, but I don't known WHICH type of orchids. 

Any help would be greatly and IMMENSELY appreciated


----------



## Aquarimax (Sep 10, 2015)

What type of lighting (bulb type, wattage, etch) do you have on your millipede enclosure? That will largely dictate the types of plants you could use. There are a few plants that can do all right in fairly bright ambient room lighting, and some others that just die very slowly.

I have toyed with the idea of a  planted millipede tank and I know people do it, but it seems to me that you wouldn't see the millipedes much while the tank was illuminated. If you are happy with a planted tank during the day, and a millipede tank at night, then I guess there isn't a problem.


----------



## SDCPs (Sep 10, 2015)

The jade plant works really well. Just saying!


----------



## Cavedweller (Sep 11, 2015)

SDCPs said:


> The jade plant works really well. Just saying!


Whoa really? I would have assumed it would be much too damp for a succulent!

I tried growing moss and pilea in a millipede tank a few years ago, it all got eaten.


----------



## Symarip94 (Sep 11, 2015)

Any jade plant? I'd be buying it from my local Home Depot store, how do I clean a plant before putting it in my millipede tank?

---------- Post added 09-11-2015 at 02:26 AM ----------

I don't want to put lighting in my track because millipedes barely come out as it is, so it would have to be a plant that can live in room light =)


----------



## SDCPs (Sep 13, 2015)

I keep my tanks on the drier side I guess, Cave. Any standard Jade will do. Take a cutting if you have it growing around and rinse it off...plop it in the tank. They won't eat it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

